# German Truck Simulator: WARUM E5400 PC besser alls Q6600????



## Der-Bert (4. Juni 2011)

Hi ihr PCGHX-Mitglider

Hab mal was in na echt coolen Sache die mich wundert und mich nicht kalt lässt!

Ich und mein Freund haben: German Truck Simulator  + patch 1.32

Das Problem was wir(oder besser gesagt ich) haben ist das mein Freund zwischen 15-35 fps schwankt und ich nur bei 28-35 fps.
Gemessen mit FRAPS der niedrigsten und höchsten FPS-Rate.
InGame haben wir die selben Einstellungen.
Es laüft auf meinen (schwachen) PC besser als bei meinem Freund _*WARUM?*_
Das Game ist CPU lastig aber es profitiert nur wenig von 4 Kern( ist meine Erfahrung)


System von meim Freund ist:

Prozessor:                      Intel q6600 2,4GHz
Arbeitsspeicher:              DDR-2 800 5,0GB
Gafikkarte:                     Colorful 9800 GT 512Mb (Treiber ist neu)
Betriebssysteme:             Windows 7 (64)
Monitor:                         Samsung 32" (81cm) FullHD

Mein System:

Prozessor:                      Intel E5400 2,7GHz
Arbeitsspeicher:              DDR-3 1333 4GB
Grafikkarte:                    Force3D ATI 5450 1024Mb(selber OC/ GPU  von 650 MHz auf 685 MHZ/ RAMDAC von 400 MHZ auf 440 MHZ)(Treiber 11.3)
Betriebssystem:              Windows 7 (64)                              
Monitor:                         Rapcom 18'5  (48cm) 1360x768



wir beide nutzen alle Kerne die wir haben auf normale priorität

mein freund ist gelegenheitsspieler/ ich normaler Gamer

1. Was meint ihr liegt es daran das meine GraKA aktueller ist wegen OpenGL und DX11 unterstützung oder/und weil sie OC ist ?
2. Kann es auch sein das Full HD für 9800 GT zu viel ist oder nicht richtig eingestellt?
3. Oder ist eine neu Grafikkarte besser(wen ja welche und warum)? 

Kann mir/uns jemand sagen woran das liegt oder tipps geben. 

Bitte Danke MFG Der -Bert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

"und ich nur bei 28-35 fps"

Warum nur? Du biist doch besser als er! Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## Simlog (13. Juni 2011)

Dein Freund spielt in ner viel größeren Auflösung das frisst halt auch Leistung lass ihn mal mit 1360x768 spielen, dann wird er bessere Werte haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juni 2011)

Das System von deinem Kumpel ist besser auch nutzt er die deutlich höhere Auflösung, mit seiner Auflösung würde dein System völlig einbrechen


> 1. Was meint ihr liegt es daran das meine GraKA aktueller ist wegen OpenGL und DX11 unterstützung oder/und weil sie OC ist ?


Deine Karte ist zwar neuer und hat mehr Speicher, hat allerdings nur die hälfte der Leistung seiner Karte. Die Übertaktung wirkt sich nur gering aus.


> 2. Kann es auch sein das Full HD für 9800 GT zu viel ist oder nicht richtig eingestellt?


Ich habe jetzt nicht grossartig bei dem Games nach Auslastung etc. geschaut, aber die Karte kann da schon grenzwertig sein.


> 3. Oder ist eine neu Grafikkarte besser(wen ja welche und warum)?


Bei wem sollte die neue Karte sein? Könnte bei beiden Systemen was was bringen wie auch eine Übertaktung der CPU. Bei dir wäre wohl eine höhere Taktung möglich womit man die fehlenden Kerne einigermaßen kompensieren könnte. Ich selber habe zb einen E 5200 auf gut 4 GHz laufen bei deinem Kumpel könnten ca um 3 Ghz drin sein.


----------



## PEG96 (21. Juni 2011)

Zumindest bei der CPU dürftest du ca. gleichschnell bis schneller sein, d ich glaube, dass so ein Game keine 4 cores nutzt. 
Ansonsten isr wie schon geschrieben die Auflösung sehr wichtig


----------



## Simlog (22. Juni 2011)

Der E5200 is auch so ne Gurke un langsamer ob beim Q6600 jetzt 4 oder 2 Kerne unterstützt werden.


----------



## Der-Bert (23. Juni 2011)

Hi 

Danke für eure Antworten . Das die Grafikkarte am ende ist hab ich bei ein paar Spielen schon gemerkt .

Die Auflösung kleiner zu machen bringt nicht viel, da die Qualität dann zu schlecht ist.

Gruß Der-Bert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2011)

Ja gut wenn der Monitor kleinere Auflösungen schlecht interpoliert geht natürlich die Optik baden, aber man kann ja im Game versuchen die Settings zurück zu nehmen. Als Allheilmittel hilft dann wohl nur den Rechner zu pimpen


----------



## Der-Bert (23. Juni 2011)

Ja Aufmotzen ist gut, aber leider nicht schnell gemacht.


----------



## Simlog (23. Juni 2011)

doch mit bissl Kohle in der Tasche schon .


----------



## Der-Bert (23. Juni 2011)

Ja das mein ich doch. Mit wenig Geld geht das nicht so schnell. Hab ja mal bei Gebraucht Hardware geschaut, was ja eigentlich riskant ist, das die Sachen dort Teilweise zum Neupreis verkauft werden  ist schon Krass.

Aber egal mal sehen wie ich das hin bekomme.


----------



## Simlog (23. Juni 2011)

Kannst ja mal in meinen Verkaufsthread schauen, ich verkaufe zufällig 775 Hardware .


----------



## Der-Bert (24. Juni 2011)

ich komme irgendwie nicht in den Verkaufsthread.


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Juni 2011)

Weil du noch keinen Zugriff auf den Marktplatz hast.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juni 2011)

Der-Bert schrieb:


> ich komme irgendwie nicht in den Verkaufsthread.



Lange genug dabei bist du, nur brauchst du 100 gezählte Postings + 24 Std. für die Freischaltung


----------



## Wincenty (30. Juni 2011)

kannst dich ja mal bei MTV/VIVA für _*Pimp my Computer*_ bewerben


----------

